# Official Hornets @ Bulls. Saturday January 10, 2004, 7:30 pm cst, WGN, NBALP



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Post in here.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

This month is not going as smoothly as the last -- time for the safe picks.

Hornets 100
Bulls 84


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*ace20004u
Bulls 98
Hornets 92 I am officially changing my prediction. I saw som things I liked last night despite the loss. I think if they do the same thing and the bigs play better the Bulls will win this one!*


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hornets 97
Bulls 92


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Ahhhh what the hell. I might as well do this now.

Bulls get waxed.

Hornets 105
Bulls 78


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Hornets 100
Bulls 55


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Hornet -- 95
The Bull -- 82


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

Hornets 93
Bulls 90


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Hornets 99
Bulls 87


Curry gets DNP and Floyd says "see what I had to work with in Chicago".....


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hornets 97
Bulls 85


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Hornets 83
Bulls 77

Baron 22, 4, 5
Dupree 77, 40, 17
Curry -12, -18, -11


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Hornets

96-87


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

saturday WGN game

=

Bulls-87
Hornets-86

Floyd gets ejected


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

tasty tasty ribs.

Bulls 102

Hornets 80

How many times have we played them already?


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

no more optimsm for this season

Hornets 97
Bulls 77


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Curry will be better. and he and JC seem to get up for Floyd. I think this Bulls team is a total mess. however, motivation is there when Floyd comes to town.

Bulls 92
Hornets 85

Curry will bounce back with 21 pts


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Hornets - 96
Bulls - 84

Dupree - 16


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

HorNets 99
Bulls 70

Crawford leads all Bulls scorers with 17.


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Hornets- 97
Bulls- 81


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Hornets 95.
Bulls 83.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

hornets 87
bulls 74


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I can't believe Tim Floyd is going to beat us AGAIN tonight. As if things aren't bad enough being a Bulls fan right now. :no: Anyone want to buy me a puppy and then kick it?

Hornies - 97
Bulls - 86

Jamal scores 18.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Well, I think I've fallen to 3-2 in the race for the ribs, so desperate times call for desperate mesure. Speaking of desperate, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that we can shoot more than 33% tonight. Bulls 89 NO 81


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ooh my. 2-3 in the ribs race. trying to get back to .500!

but i gotta have (blind) faith:



Bulls 93
Hornets 91



(memo to Skiles: if you keep playing Hinrich 40+ min. a game, you are going to kill him!)

go Bulls


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Charlotte 98
Glenview 84

Floyd gets revenge. MAgloire gets some nasty dunks.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

hornets 96
bulls 83


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I can't trust the Bulls to win me ribs. 

Hornets 96
Bulls 84


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Hornets 101
Bulls 92


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls lose 97-88


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

Hornets 88 
Bulls 77 

Davis with 19


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

Hornets - 93
Bulls - 87

Hinrich with 15


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Hornets 97
Bulls 88


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Charlotte: 95
Chicago: 86


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Hornets 94
Bulls 86

Hinrich 21


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Worse blow out in team history

Hornet 123
Bulls 56

No rational. Tried to be rational about a Bulls victory last night, and that sure as heck didn't make any sense.....so just trying some message board reverese psychology voo doo on this team....

Though to be honest, I'm getting so disgusted with this team that I may not watch the game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

LOL, the predictions this saturday r the complete opposite of what everybody was predicting last saturday against the Celtics. Last week it was "we're growing"....."kirk and jc can't be stopped"....'eddy is finally gettin' it" to "we're hopeless" and "lets break this sh*t up" today.

Oh well...i'll try to be different.

Bulls 98
NO 94

Eddy bounces back after a disgraceful performance last night.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

bulls win 98-87

why ...because the bull will win for no other reason than i cant see it due to it being a chicagoland broadcast 

so of course curry will dominate crawford will kill wesley...and kirk will have the game of his life against baron davis

JC 27


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hornets: 103
Bulls: 89


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Horrible BUlls will keep it close but choke in the end.

Hornet 100
Bulls 95


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hornets - 893
Bulls - 87


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I was thinking "Man, I sure hope he brings his "A" game tomorrow night." 


Then I realized that none of the Bulls have "A" games.

Some M's, N's, a few T's, a handful of V's...but no A's.

If I didn't vote yesterday---Hornets 103-Bulls 92

Skiles is going to be coach of the year one year with the Bulls though. Mark my words.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Skiles won't win coach of the year. He'll quit long before this team becomes good. Or be fired.

Hornets-103
Bulls-89

Crawford-18


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown
Lynch
Magloire
Wesley
Davis
22-14

bulls

Gill
Williams
Davis
Hinrich 
Crawford


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

What the hell. I hate it when no freaking internet sports site has the game up yet. What the hell's the score?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

OT: Marbury is owning Ford in New York.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

just started


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

both teams can't hit anything


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Bulls en route to scoring 16 for the game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich has two fouls. Dupree in.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

7-4 Hornets. 5:52 left. 

JYD 4 pts. 

Bulls 15%...

Hornets. 23%.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Bulls en route to scoring 16 for the game.


are you serious? Is it just me or does anyone miss the days of highscoring but no defense Donyell and Jalen?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry in the game.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> are you serious?


Well, now the Bulls have 6 points with under 4 minutes left in the first quarter, so I'll be generous and give them four more for the quarter. They're on a 40-point pace for the game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:55 13-8 Hornets. 


we have warmed up to 19%. 

hornets at 31%.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

16-16 tie with a Crawford 3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

18-16 bulls. 

JYD for two 20-16. Bulls lead


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Heated up at the end of the quarter. Good.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bulls close the quarter on an absolute tear. Unleash the offensive juggernaut that is Eddie Robinson.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

When the game is ugly the Junkyard Dog rules!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

jamal hits another three. 23-16


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

27-24 bulls t/o 9:15.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I love how Dupree looks out there. Keeper.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

36-27 Bulls with a Dupree jumper.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Dupree 7pts on 3-5FG, 1-2FT, 3 RB and 2 ast?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Bulls can't miss now.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

6:03 38-27 bulls. 

Bulls 7-13 this quarter 54%!! 

NO 3-10 30%

Dupree plays hard at both ends of the court. Getting big minutes tonight. 

Curry is at least getting to the foul line tonight. Glad to see that.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Wasn't arenas saying that neither Penigar nor Dupree would be an impact player/difference maker?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

There's a tear in my eye..... I thought only other teams went on runs like this.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Is this the Chicago Bulls playing now??


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamal is hitting the three again


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

43-29 bulls!! Robinson ties up Armstrong.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> There's a tear in my eye..... I thought only other teams went on runs like this.


LMAO


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow. So this is what basketball is! I vaguely remember.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Bulls looking good, ECURRY for the Jam.. FINaLLY!!!!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I think we've heated up the 16-points-for-the-game pace I commented on earlier.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Wasn't arenas saying that neither Penigar nor Dupree would be an impact player/difference maker?


Yeah, because it's pretty much never happened before that an NBDL player has been an impact player in the league.

And it still remains to be seen.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry dunks!!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

trueblue, did anyone else predict a Bulls victory tonight other then me?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry dunks again


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, because it's pretty much never happened before that an NBDL player has been an impact player in the league.
> ...


I actually said it. Curry said that Dupree was a stud. So far it looks like Curry is right and I am wrong. But we have a gentlemans bet and I stick by it


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> trueblue, did anyone else predict a Bulls victory tonight other then me?


I doubt it. 

lol. But hey, we are good at giving up 17 point leads. We had Boston and Miami both like that and lost both games.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Eddy looks excited. with those easy dunks, hold those nooses. 

OT : NE up 14-7 over titans


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> trueblue, did anyone else predict a Bulls victory tonight other then me?


If the bulls do indeed win that will do interesting things to the contest. lol.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> If the bulls do indeed win that will do interesting things to the contest. lol.


i just figure, even though we suck, that we seem to bring it against these guys


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, because it's pretty much never happened before that an NBDL player has been an impact player in the league.
> ...


I don't think that was the context. I think arenas was referring to the two players as not being impact guys/difference makers on the current Bulls roster, not the entire League. Correct me if I'm wrong here.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

jamal has his shot tonight. Its been a while!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ugh and I cant watch it.. At least I can listen to it..

Hornets sound like they are just as bad as Atlanta was last night :laugh:


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, because it's pretty much never happened before that an NBDL player has been an impact player in the league.
> ...


Untrue.

Dupree is an undrafted rookie free agent, and there have been several that have done well in the NBA.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> i just figure, even though we suck, that we seem to bring it against these guys


You are right, but we bring it against Boston most of the time also. This game we are shooting well tonight and Currys head is in the game.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

SPongy's Avatar :laugh:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

1 chicken....

2 chickens....

3 chickens.....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls up by 20, Man that feels good to write that.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Untrue.
> ...


Really? I was under the impression both he and Penigar were playing in the NBDL before this.

Where have they been playing all of this time?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We shot 56% in the second quarter. Curry and Crawford had 8 each that quarter. 

We have 34 rebounds!!!!! Some teams don't get that for a game.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

4 chickens....

5 chickens....

6 chickens....


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Really? I was under the impression both he and Penigar were playing in the NBDL before this.
> ...


They have been, but they were still technically undrafted rookie free agents. Players like Darrel Armstrong and such have done quite well.

Gilbert has a lot to talk about since he was a 2nd rounder, which also tend not to stick with NBA teams. Had he not told the draft people he aspired to be a pimp, maybe he would have went in the 1st round. LMAO.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> trueblue, did anyone else predict a Bulls victory tonight other then me?


I did!!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> I did!!


I predicted a Bulls victory as well... on saturday night WGN telecasts it's almost automatic...


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

7 chickens....


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Bulls up by 20, Man that feels good to write that.


Bulls up by 20, and then still lose by 6?

As Yogi would say, "deja vu all over again".

Thus far my message board reverse psychology voo doo is working, so I see no reason to stop . :devil2:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

BasketballBoards.net > Central Division > Chicago Bulls
Users Browsing Forum: (FJ_of _Rockaway, Devestata, rlucas4257, Wynn*, RetroDreams, GB, L.O.B, SPMJ, HAWK23*, superdave, hps, Future*, Benny the Bull, Killuminati, Darius Miles Davis, rwj333, pmtan99, ShamBulls*, E L D R U H M A I, badfish, andras*, Raider45, Brian34Cook, slluB, giusd, Greg Ostertag!, Qwst21, Bulls96*, Golden Bull 23, futuristxen, wadecaroneddie, JPBulls, spongyfungy, VincentVega, Chicago N VA, Bolts, infamous, truebluefan*)


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> They have been, but they were still technically undrafted rookie free agents. Players like Darrel Armstrong and such have done quite well.
> ...


Aren't most NBDL players guys who were undrafted rookie free agnets?

And I think he means our poster Arenas, not Gilbert Arenas. I don't actually recall Arenas(the poster) saying whatever. And rlucas has already owned up to it.

I was merely saying, you can excuse someone for being a little doubtfull about an undrafted rookie free agent.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Eddy looks excited. with those easy dunks, hold those nooses.
> 
> OT : NE up 14-7 over titans


Yo Spongy 

Thanks for your avatar 

Now we know what Eddy Curry what will look like on Raptor retro nights when we deal him for Chris Bosch


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

To give Jamal some props, I don't think too many (point) guards could have thrown those oops to Curry from where he was standing. That's where his length kicks in. Kudos!

Especially over B. Davis.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hornets won't continue to shoot 31%. That is for sure. They will make a run. Will the bulls answer? I hope so.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Aren't most NBDL players guys who were undrafted rookie free agnets?
> ...


Oh, I tough Gilbert Arenas had said it. My bad. 

And yeah, people are always doubtful about undrafted rookie free agents, but then again, the same could be said about the #1 pick in the draft anymore.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh, I tough Gilbert Arenas had said it. My bad.
> ...


For the record, i either backed Arenas or its me that your actually talking about. I havent seen Dupree yet so its tough for me to comment. But I can say with certainty that even though he has had 2 nice games, he is still a long shot to stick in the NBA long term.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Well hip hip hoo bloody ray 

Eddy and Jamal have scored a few points and grabbed a few boards/thrown a few assists

Yowza!

They may actually be responsible for this win .. you know like they are supposed to be

But don't go cracking your fats yet fellas .. gotta wait until _after_ the allstar breal when we are mathmatically eliminated and the games don't matter before we see these little acorns become the oak 

That's the way it usually goes doesn't it ?

Why should this season be any different ?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gill has not played since the first quarter. Is he ok? Or is this his time to set? He was 0-6.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Why cant Curry and Crawford play like this for 82 games? Why it takes Tim Floyd to see them give the best? 

:upset:


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> For the record, i either backed Arenas or its me that your actually talking about. I havent seen Dupree yet so its tough for me to comment. But I can say with certainty that even though he has had 2 nice games, he is still a long shot to stick in the NBA long term.


He was very hearlded coming to LSU and his recruiting class back then was considered Top 5. I think he has as good a shot as Kwame Brown or the like. You can either play or you can't and it's all about seizing opportunity when you get it.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> For the record, i either backed Arenas or its me that your actually talking about. I havent seen Dupree yet so its tough for me to comment. But I can say with certainty that even though he has had 2 nice games, he is still a long shot to stick in the NBA long term.


rlucas, you gotta watch this kid play. Everyone seems to overlook the fact that he was starring as a senior last year at LSU. I think he's a keeper. JMO.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Gill has not played since the first quarter. Is he ok? Or is this his time to set? He was 0-6.


Kendall Gill is a mouthy bum 

I hope that Skiles is sitting him 

The guy couldn't hit in a whorehouse with his slug giftwrapped in $1000 dollar bills


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

My internet streaming is about 45 seconds behind the live stats on yahoo. It is usually the other way around.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Why cant Curry and Crawford play like this for 82 games? Why it takes Tim Floyd to see them give the best?
> 
> :upset:


It's not like he can't buy a newspaper and see the standings and our record...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Courtside live seems up to date.

The flash version on NBA.com


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Why cant Curry and Crawford play like this for 82 games
> :upset:


Cuz they're bums with about as much focus as Mr McGoo


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Kendall Gill is a mouthy bum
> ...


LOL!

It's message time for Kendall Gill. He just doesn't get it folks. Maybe we should be offering him in our make-believe deals for Tracy Mcgrady?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The Avatar was made by MJG. I was inspired by Oliver's well-documented Pizza addiction. Was that a pie-eating contest during half-time? They better not have let EC see it!


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Come on Dupree, only 7 points??? You better score 15 or you wont get a new 10-day deal from the Bulls!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Kirk is going to foul out of this one.

didn't he have foul problems in our other new orleans games as well?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

OMG. Kirk plays D like a 4 year vet. He just flopped on Wesley to draw an offensive foul. He did a similar thing w/ Baron earlier too.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls are shooting 29% this quarter!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> The guy couldn't hit in a whorehouse with his slug giftwrapped in $1000 dollar bills


Classic.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Did Steve Smith play with Skiles at MSU?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Baron Davis and David Wesley might foul out, too.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich saves the rebound 73-52

Curry with a fallway and misses. 
Baron Davis for 3 he misses, can't clear the rebound and Armstrong knocks a 3 down.

Hinrich takes it up Jerome with a move in the paint and it's an offensive foul. Corie Blount in the game

Steve Smith Baron Davis misses and a loose-ball foul on PJ

Corie Blount to shoot FT's, he looks like an old man 75-55

Baron Davis top of the key 3 misses but tractor lays it in 

75-57

still up big... nice!!


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

OT: Pats 14-Titans 14


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Up by 18 after 3. Just imagine for a second that the Bulls lose this one.

What would be the consequences??


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> OT: Pats 14-Titans 14


Another OT

That StLouis Carolina game was the best I've seen in quite a while.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> OT: Pats 14-Titans 14


Lets go Titans... 

I'd love to see the Colts/Titans again for the berth to the Super Bowl.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Brunson is terrible why does he keep putting him in.?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Let's make this post worthwhile with more play-by-play

Armstrong airball 3. Curry with a rebound. 

augmon on the drive and foul by brunson. Timeout 


79-62 Bulls.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

OT: Who do you want to win the Super Bowl:

New England
Kansas
Philly
Green Bay
Panthers
Colts
Titans


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

OT: Patriots fumble!!!! Recovered by Titans!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Green Bay or Kansas City


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

79-62. One miss after another by both teams. 

We are shooting 30% this half. 

NO is shooting 34. 

Both teams 1-4 this quarter.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

panthers. dunno y


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Dupree letting me down yet again. Only 7 Points!!!!!!!


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Up by 14...ugh!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

9 points game...


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Tractor blocked Eddy??? So who is paying dinner tonight??


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

79-72 Bulls uh ohhhhhh


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dont look now, but we are on our way to losing the game.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

7 point game.....


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

You know everyone one this board pretty much knows we're going to cough this game up.

And if we know. Then you know the players know it.

Visions of Miami are dancing in their heads.

Jamal's thinking about future benchings.
Curry is thinking about getting booed.

Game over.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

ill take a look at Dupree when I get back to london on monday. I just know its a long shot. but who cares. He is getting an opportunity and he is helping us. I am a fan. Just dont want to get my hopes up. I did that for Elston Turner in 85 as well

Here is my make believe deal for Tmac, 

Davis, Gill, JYD for Tmac


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

6 pts in 6 minutes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> You know everyone one this board pretty much knows we're going to cough this game up.
> 
> And if we know. Then you know the players know it.
> ...


One way to answer the benching and booings is to take over the game and answer the run. Both guys can do it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 6 pts in 6 minutes.


What player did that? That's pretty effecient scoring. Dude must be on fire.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

6 point game.....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

81-75.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Up by 18 after 3. Just imagine for a second that the Bulls lose this one.
> 
> What would be the consequences??


No one is going to answer my question?????


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

3 point game.....

Is Skiles just letting Crawdaddy fire away to prove a point? Can't he get him off the floor and put in someone who can make a shot?!?!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

83-80.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Up by 5!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> No one is going to answer my question?????


There's really nothing to do if they blow the game. It's already happened before.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls 83-75

Eddy with Ft's

NO for 3 

Curry blocked 

Crawford steals hanging jumper bad.

Baron Davis with a drive and it's good

New Orleans down by only 3

Erob hits a jumper off a good screen. That looked like a designed play and Skiles approves... 

Strong rebound by Eddy..

Eddy setups in the paint and a hoookshot is bad. PJ brown with a tip in no. tries again and blocked by Hinrich... WOW!!!!


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

who wants to commit suicide along with me to show paxson us fans deserve better?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kirk blocked PJ Brown?


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Davis is shooting all in Hinrichs eyes..


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

why god wants us to lose.?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls outscored 23-10 in the fourth Baron with 11.

Jerome and bench on their feet.

Baron for 3.. and it's GOOD.

2 point game 83-85

2 minutes left in the game..

Crawford pulls up and it's short. Davis sets up.. Robinson gets baron to touch the ball last BUlls ball with 1:35 left

83-85


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> Davis is shooting all in Hinrichs eyes..


What?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

we are 9-33 this half. 27%. 

We had 20 offensive rebounds coming in to the second half. None this half.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Kirk blocked PJ Brown?



Yup! in the paint. Hinrich got up to and it was a solid block


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

2 point game.......

(10 chickens....)


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

5 TO's by Crawford. 6 dimes though.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

1 point game......

(11 chickens.....)

_MJ's ghost is hunting us........_


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Jebus the Bulls suck, 27 pts in the 2nd half!

What is wrong with this team?! We need a go-to player in the worst way.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jamal throws the ball away on an alley-oop try. (how many times has jamal done that to eddy and missed?)


Jamal with a fallaway.. And it's GOOD with a 2 secs on the shot clock... WOW.. what a tough shot..


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

AHHHHHHH!!! what happenned? we're up by 20 so i go watch the patriots. now we're up by 1???


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Holy ****. Did a Chicago Bull actually just hit a clutch shot?

No. I don't believe it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

big shot by Jamal. That makes 12 pts by the bulls this quarter! 

Jamal 1-6 now this quarter.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Jamal hit's clutch shot


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Jebus the Bulls suck, 27 pts in the 2nd half!
> 
> What is wrong with this team?! We need a go-to player in the worst way.


:yes:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Holy ****. Did a Chicago Bull actually just hit a clutch shot?
> 
> No. I don't believe it.


He just missed 6 in a row. Law of averages says he's gonna hit one eventually!


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> _MJ's ghost is hunting us........_


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> AHHHHHHH!!! what happenned? we're up by 20 so i go watch the patriots. now we're up by 1???


Did you expect anything else from these Bulls???   

Hinrich, AD, JC Erob, EC on the floor in the fourth.. interesting

OMG. PJ was going for a hard but easy dunk and eddy denied him! WOW..


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Big Ed w/ the BLOCK!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Curry will be better. and he and JC seem to get up for Floyd. I think this Bulls team is a total mess. however, motivation is there when Floyd comes to town.
> 
> Bulls 92
> ...


This was my prediction from earlier. Might just happen still


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> He just missed 6 in a row. Law of averages says he's gonna hit one eventually!


Not Jamal's law of averages.

A clutch shot is a clutch shot. Deal with it.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Eddy is 13/14 for free throws. wow.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> What?


Meaning that alot of Baron's pts this half have come, when he has just squared up and shot over Hinrich....


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Watch out New Orleans, Mr. Ed is patrolling the paint!

The Chicago Mounties ride again! Saddle up Mr. Ed(dy Curry)!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Curry with a huge block. What was that the two most maligned players on this board with clutch plays? Players grow up in games like these.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Baron misses the 3. Eddy was guarding him on the perimeter after the screen knocks Hinrich down.

Jamal gets fouled and hits both FT's 

89-84


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Craw makes em both

All but over..


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Not Jamal's law of averages.
> ...


With what am dealing?

The fact that he missed six clutch shots in a row as we lost a 20 point lead?

I've dealt with that.

Some of us, however, are still in the Nile.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

good for Eddy and Jamal both. Both came up big when it counted


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull wins!

The Bull wins!

The Bull wins!


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> With what am dealing?
> ...


I Get it, it was Jamal's fault that we lost the lead....

I watched unnamed player clang open 3pters as well.. but nothing gets said..


Some of you just need to give the kid credit... he came through 2nite.. and the Bulls Won!!


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Damn rlucas!!!

First, he is right again: No 15 points for Dupree.
Second, his prediction was right on the money. Would you mind sharing the ribs?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

damn, How close can you be? I had the Bulls winning 92-85. They win 89-84. I had Curry as the high scorer with 21. He had 19


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> good for Eddy and Jamal both. Both came up big when it counted


This is true.

I hate to rain on the love-fest, though, but had they played anything but piss-poor ball for the entire fourth quarter, they wouldn't have had to come up so big.

Am I a great man because I save the life of a woman after I run her over with my car?

I say yes, because I'm me and I think I'm great! Others may disagree.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> With what am dealing?
> ...


I could care less about the six missed shots. It's the one that he made and the two free throws after it that mattered. It's a Bulls win. That's what matters.

We could easily have lost this game. I thought they were going to choke. But they buckled down and made the big plays down the stretch. And Boo-ya. Bulls win. On one of the rare times I picked them to lose in the ribs contest. Figures.

This Bulls team is impossible to predict wins for.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Off to watch the Pats and Titans. Overtime seems to be a good possibility.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Damn rlucas!!!
> 
> First, he is right again: No 15 points for Dupree.
> Second, his prediction was right on the money. Would you mind sharing the ribs?


Hey curry

I am not watching the games, just sitting in a hotel watching it here on the site. But based on what I am reading, its looking like this is a bet you will win. I hope you do. He is looking active. And he certainly isnt bashful


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The following is actual history. Please don't revise it to fit your own agendas. I'm glad the Bull won this game. But we should have won it handily.



> 12:00 Start of period
> 11:41 NO Stacey Augmon made Layup, Assist Steve Smith
> 11:20 NO Shooting foul on Stacey Augmon
> 11:20 CHI Eddy Curry made 1st of 2 Free Throws
> ...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Eddy had two blocks. Very glad to see that and one block was huge. 

He had 14 fta. That can be there every night!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Eddy and Jamal made the 4 biggest plays down the stretch - the biggest coming from Jamal. That was one heck of a clutch shot. Eddy's block and D on Baron on the last 2 plays brought a HUGE smile to my face 

I predicted the Bulls to win and Curry to bounce back well - both happened.

I'M HAPPY :yes:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wynn, what's your agenda?

We all already agree that Jamal should be traded. And we all would like to send Eddy out the door with him.

The Bulls won. Be happy. Your point is an already belaboured one that doesn't need to be harped on any further.

Jamal isn't Michael Jordan. So what? Move on. We won. We never win. Yippie.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> The following is actual history. Please don't revise it to fit your own agendas. I'm glad the Bull won this game. But we should have won it handily.


Last time I checked a WIN is a Win, no matter how you slice it!

Again Curry and Crawford came through!

We won, why all the hating.....??


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Wynn, what's your agenda?
> 
> We all already agree that Jamal should be traded. And we all would like to send Eddy out the door with him.
> ...


Speak for yourself.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Eddy had two blocks. Very glad to see that and one block was huge.


Wasn't it you who just recently point out that Eddy hadn't blocked any shots since coming back from the injury?

Guess Eddy reads the boards?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Eddy had two blocks. Very glad to see that and one block was huge.
> 
> He had 14 fta. That can be there every night!


Johnny Red Kerr said his last block was on Dec. 13th.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself.


Okay. So you want to keep Jamal now? Or you like Eddy now? Or you think Jamal IS Michael Jordan?

Sorry if I offended you Retro.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Wynn, what's your agenda?
> 
> We all already agree that Jamal should be traded. And we all would like to send Eddy out the door with him.
> ...


I don't know which of my posts you've read, but I never said Jamal should be traded. Ever. I want Jamal to remain a Bull.

....but I want him to realize that there are higher % shots that he has the ability to hit. There are teammates on the floor who are available to set up.

Jamal didn't play poorly tonight, but please don't try to pretend he played well. These kinds of posts get me riled up and make me post facts which look like I have an anti-Crawdaddy agenda.

Now I know how *DaBullz!* feels when he's constantly being lambasted for posting true history.

Ugh.

Enjoy the win, but please try to imagine Jamal without the cape and the super-"J" on his pyjama top. The kid finally did his job in the last few minutes of the game. I almost wish he hadn't, because this is enough to carry the "I told you so's" about Jamal through the next 10 bad outings.....


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Okay. So you want to keep Jamal now? Or you like Eddy now? Or you think Jamal IS Michael Jordan?
> ...


I've been probably the ONLY person steadfast on the Eddy Curry bandwagon. I'm indifferent on Jamal right now until I see his contractual demands.


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

hi guys,
just wanna say I love these threads. they're a great complement to the live stats on nba.com (being able to watch the actual game would be even better though  ). it's 5.10 AM up here in belgium. I'm off to bed now. hope I don't feel too ****ty tomorrow cuz my soccer coach won't be very pleased when I fall asleep during the game
peace


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> I've been probably the ONLY person steadfast on the Eddy Curry bandwagon. I'm indifferent on Jamal right now until I see his contractual demands.


Hey!

I'm still #20 on the "Eddy busted your center's chops" speed-dial!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>andras</b>!
> hi guys,
> just wanna say I love these threads. they're a great complement to the live stats on nba.com (being able to watch the actual game would be even better though  ). it's 5.10 AM up here in belgium. I'm off to bed now. hope I don't feel too ****ty tomorrow cuz my soccer coach won't be very pleased when I fall asleep during the game
> peace


You stayed up all night? Wow, now you are a good fan! Sleep well and post more often.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

First word out of Skiles mouth?

"I don't understand how KH can have 34 minutes of all out hustle and never go to the free throw line. I've said it before, and I'll say it again until it changes. He's being short-changed and I don't understand what it is"

Second:

"That was Eddy's first block since December 13"



Third:

"Anybody can tell we're a better team with KH on the floor. I was beside myself with anxiety when he got his fifth foul. No disrespect to Rick, but we need him out there. Anyone can tell he's developing into a high, high-quality NBA point guard"

Four:

"Eddy played good, Jamal played good. I liked what Dupree brought to the game...just what I asked for. E-Rob too. It was a good win."


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Wasn't it you who just recently point out that Eddy hadn't blocked any shots since coming back from the injury?
> ...


Yes it was me. Skiles just said on his post game interview, Eddy had not had a block since December 13.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> First word out of Skiles mouth?
> 
> "I don't understand how KH can have 34 minutes of all out hustle and never go to the free throw line."
> ...


I am glad that you posted this. I am listening now. 

Van Lier: "I played with MEN. The league is full of kids."


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know which of my posts you've read, but I never said Jamal should be traded. Ever. I want Jamal to remain a Bull.
> ...


Wow, what have you been reading 2nite...

There haven't been anyone saying Jamal had a Great game..

No one have went over the top 2nite on how great Jamal was 2nite?

But you do sound very anti-Jamal, especially when you have made excuses for other players.

I swear the Bulls lost this game.. and JC was the blame.. the way you come off.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey!
> ...


Yeah, I know that... but it seems like most posters on here really trash Eddy whenever he doesn't have a good outing or whatever but fail to look at his steady improvement.

It just annoys me.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Why the h*ll is everyone sniping? The Bulls won the game.


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 4th year salary for the 8th pick in the draft: 2.1 million, ACL reconstruction and rehabilition: $189, 500...having a mop-headed, unheralded rookie snatch your pt and franchise from you:
> 
> priceless.


I don't think I've ever completeley read ur sig before GB, very funny :grinning:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know which of my posts you've read, but I never said Jamal should be traded. Ever. I want Jamal to remain a Bull.
> ...


I didn't say he had a great game. I said he hit a clutch shot. AND HE DID! If you miss 6 clutch shots and still hit 1...then you have hit a clutch shot. And if it's the one that wins it, then that's what matters most.

I agree he should make every shot he takes. But he doesn't. His shooting is very inconsistent. I know this. I know other people know this.

I've never started a thread of "I told you sos" with regards to Crawford.

I don't think Jamal's performance tonight is going to save his career in Chicago at all. I say that in all seriousness. At best it increases his trade value. I think if Paxson is going to make a deal with crawford his mind is already made up.

A lot of people over-exaggerate the Crawford support on this board. None of the Crawford fans are saying he is T-Mac right now. We all conceed he has things still to learn. The diffrence is that most people don't think he can learn them, while we see improvement and the room for even more improvement.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Van lier: said he Bulls need to learn to take it to another level. Said NO did and we never answered. But we had a lead large enough to hold him off.

He is right. 

But hey, I am happy we won. We finally beat another team we are not suppose to beat


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know that... but it seems like most posters on here really trash Eddy whenever he doesn't have a good outing or whatever but fail to look at his steady improvement.
> ...


Tell me about it. When he has a streak of good games everyone will jump on the bandwagon.

He has made steady improvement from last year. People are expecting too much.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> 
> Wow, what have you been reading 2nite...
> 
> ...


Paraphrasing: "Jamal hit the clutch shot!" "Not by Jamal's standards, so deal with it!" "un-named players blah blah blah"



> But you do sound very anti-Jamal, especially when you have made excuses for other players.


Whom?



> I swear the Bulls lost this game.. and JC was the blame.. the way you come off.


I swear they spent the second half trying their best to lose it, and it was pissing me off!

.....but we did win. And I'm glad.

And it was good.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crawscrew</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever completeley read ur sig before GB, very funny :grinning:


Thank you.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> "Anybody can tell we're a better team with KH on the floor. I was beside myself with anxiety when he got his fifth foul. * No disrespect to Rick*, but we need him out there. Anyone can tell he's developing into a high, high-quality NBA point guard"


I swear to god. At every turn Skiles is dissing Brunson. How is Rick supposed to be building confidence and develop into the franchise savior that I know he can be when Skiles is tearing him down at every turn?

Hey, newsflash Skiles, Rick is a human being not a punchline.

If you cut Rick Brunson, does he not bleed?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't say he had a great game. I said he hit a clutch shot. AND HE DID!


And if he had missed it?

It was a bad shot, and Skiles wasn't happy with it. After NO called the TO, Skiles ran up to him with his hands out like "What was that?" or something.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Van Lier has some good insight but it always ends up being "back in my day we played hard" type spewing. oh well. be happy guys. it was a good win.

When Erob made a good defensive play, Skiles shook his hand. same with Jamal when he stole the ball and made a tough shot... I think they are all on the same page...


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> I swear to god. At every turn Skiles is dissing Brunson. How is Rick supposed to be building confidence and develop into the franchise savior that I know he can be when Skiles is tearing him down at every turn.
> ...


I actually admire Rick for his tenacity, but still wonder what he brings that Mason Jr. couldn't.

I agree, though, that Skiles can really cut with his remarks -- in every direction. 

This can sting, especially when we are losing.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Tractor blocked Eddy??? So who is paying dinner tonight??


Gee that'd hurt - having to pay a dinner bill equalling the Gross Domestic Product of say the Domenican Republic !


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> I swear to god. At every turn Skiles is dissing Brunson. How is Rick supposed to be building confidence and develop into the franchise savior that I know he can be when Skiles is tearing him down at every turn?
> ...


Humor aside, it comfirms the position that Jamal plays as long as Skiles is on the sidelines.

If Jamal was a leader he'd be screaming at Eddy everytime he lays the ball up instead of dunking it. I saw a missed three point oppt because of that.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> And if he had missed it?
> ...


If he missed it, it's a bad shot, we have another 20 threads about how much Crawford sucks. Skiles benches him for the next 2 games to send a message. And the four horses of the apocalpyse roll down the main street of an abandoned town in the middle of Iowa singing top 40 hits from 40 years ago.

But he didn't. So what are you going to do?

There have been worse shots to have gone in to win far more important games. Sometimes that's what happens.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Van Lier has some good insight but it always ends up being "back in my day we played hard" type spewing. oh well. be happy guys. it was a good win.


hehehe......

"back in my day we'd keep a cooler full of Milwaukee's Best under the bench......"


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree, though, that Skiles can really cut with his remarks -- in every direction.
> ...


he tells it like it is. kinda refreshing. 

hey....i predicted a WIN tonight!! back in the haunt. whhooohooo.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Humor aside, it comfirms the position that Jamal plays as long as Skiles is on the sidelines.
> ...


On a break when Jamal stole the ball he passed it perfectly to Eddy. Eddy should have dunked it but he went up soft with it and missed. Jamal pulled him aside and I'm not totally sure but i bet he told him to dunk it.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> Johnny Red Kerr said his last block was on Dec. 13th.


2002


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Lost in all of this talk about "dealing with" Jamal are:

Good games by ERob (again) and Dupree.

What happened to Gill?

Does the Fize still have the Flu?

Blount: 8 points and 7 boards in 13 minutes.

Eddy: 30 minutes and only 5 fouls!


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> Davis is shooting all in Hinrichs eyes..


That's what happens when you play with 5 fouls and are trying not to get your 6th :sigh:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> he tells it like it is. kinda refreshing.
> 
> hey....i predicted a WIN tonight!! back in the haunt. whhooohooo.


.....don't you mean bhhooobooo?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*People on this board*

are so bitter...


God forbid they ever have to actually coach a team. Their players would lose confidence after the first game. we won. <strike>Shutup</strike>. We are 5-5 over the 10 games. Do you not realize or are you to busy arguing over irrelevant things. Like who you thik Skiles likes best? or if Crawford is the AntiChrist? Or if KH is the most "perfectest" player to play the game? We won and despite what a lot of you think this team has a lot of heart. Problem is heart doesnt always win games tonight it did.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Crawfords defense is being SLAMMED by DeFalco and VanLier.

Hilarious. Someone called and complained about Hinrich getting a ton of pub everynight when Jamal always has the best stat-sheet...and especially because Baron had 29 points tonight. Called Jamal a better defender than KH>

The guy has been challenged to call the leagues top 50 advance scouts and see what they say.

He's been challenged to go back and review game tape and compare KH's charges taken to Jamals charges taken...

HILARIOUS. Both of them are going off.

"I'm hot now, and I shouldn't be this upset after a win." 

"Hinrichs only problem? JC and EC keep missing and chucking up bad shot and _he keep giving them the... ball._ "

"I don't know what people are watching, but it's not basketball" 

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> If he missed it, it's a bad shot, we have another 20 threads about how much Crawford sucks. Skiles benches him for the next 2 games to send a message. And the four horses of the apocalpyse roll down the main street of an abandoned town in the middle of Iowa singing top 40 hits from 40 years ago.
> ...


Peace, friend.

We're all on the same side.

Let's enjoy the win.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> What happened to Gill?
> 
> Does the Fize still have the Flu?


What did happen to Gill? Was he injured?

I think Fizer is in the doghouse.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Gee that'd hurt - having to pay a dinner bill equalling the Gross Domestic Product of say the Domenican Republic !


Hey FJ, if you're going to take a knock at my country, at least spell it right...

Dominican Republic


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Peace, friend.
> ...


THIS IS WHAT I SAID IN THE BEGINING!!!!:upset: 

NCBF: No cursing Wynn. You rascal you.

:takes deep breath:

Bulls won. And that's all that matters to me right now. We need every win we can get to get in this eastern conference playoff picture.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> THIS IS WHAT I SAID IN THE BEGINING!!!!:upset:
> ...


You make a good point. I guess it's even sillier to argue about who agreed with whom first than about Crawdaddy!

Throw back a cold one on me tonight. Check is in the mail to pay for it! 

BTW -- he was named player of the game on CBS.sportsline.com


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey FJ, if you're going to take a knock at my country, at least spell it right...
> ...


No slight against your country m'friend .. merely using its economic output as a value measure to compare the cost of a meal consumed by Tractor and Big Ed

Peace!

And it was a typo ( Dominican )


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

With the win tonight, we move out of a tie withe Cleveland for 5th worst team in the league and into a tie with Phoenix for 6th worst team in the league.

Progress!

14th worst team in the league gets into the play-offs......

(maybe even 13th or 12th, given the disparity between the conferences)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Crawfords defense is being SLAMMED by DeFalco and VanLier.
> 
> Hilarious. Someone called and complained about Hinrich getting a ton of pub everynight when Jamal always has the best stat-sheet...and especially because Baron had 29 points tonight. Called Jamal a better defender than KH>
> ...


I know! I am glad that League ticket never turned off early tonight. It has been a good post game.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> I doubt it.
> ...


i did predict a win


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Crawfords defense is being SLAMMED by DeFalco and VanLier.
> 
> Hilarious. Someone called and complained about Hinrich getting a ton of pub everynight when Jamal always has the best stat-sheet...and especially because Baron had 29 points tonight. Called Jamal a better defender than KH>
> ...


Hinrich plays textbook-style defense and does a great job taking charges, getting over screens, etc., but at the end of the day when a player like Baron Davis has his guy all alone out on an island, I would usually rather have Crawford guarding him than Hinrich - because Crawford's extra length tends to force players into worse shots.

Hinrich may garner all of the style points on defense, but there are times and places where Crawford is a more effective defender than Hinrich - despite not being as fundamentally sound as a defender.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> .
> ...


no he doesn't but it will mean he is unemployed


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> With the win tonight, we move out of a tie withe Cleveland for 5th worst team in the league and into a tie with Phoenix for 6th worst team in the league.
> 
> Progress!
> ...


Aww Wynn I can't stay mad at you. 

Peace Buddy.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NCBullsFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Hinrich plays textbook-style defense and does a great job taking charges, getting over screens, etc., but at the end of the day when a player like Baron Davis has his guy all alone out on an island, I would usually rather have Crawford guarding him than Hinrich - because Crawford's extra length tends to force players into worse shots.
> ...


Baron needed 27 shots to score 29.

Crawford would have increased the efficiency of his game.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NCBullsFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Hinrich plays textbook-style defense and does a great job taking charges, getting over screens, etc., but at the end of the day when a player like Baron Davis has his guy all alone out on an island, I would usually rather have Crawford guarding him than Hinrich - because Crawford's extra length tends to force players into worse shots.
> ...


One huge problem with that...Crawford has an extremely tough time staying between his man and the basket. All the length in the world won't do you much good if trailing behind the guy you're supposed to be guarding. Say what you will about Hinrich, but he does a better job of impeding his man's progress to the basket than anyone on the team. That's not style...that's good, solid fundamentals. 

But, yeah, if the only thing a guys going to do is square up and shoot, then defensive length is always an asset.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

BTW, you may find this hard to believe (I know I did) but since Christmas the Bulls are 5-5.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> BTW, you may find this hard to believe (I know I did) but since Christmas the Bulls are 5-5.



Ive been saying this for quite a while now. But people would rather propose trades that arent gonna happen or discuss why Jamal is the second AntiChrist. Its funny because some of you all care more about promoting your own favorite player rather than winning. The samething you criticize the players for.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> BTW, you may find this hard to believe (I know I did) but since Christmas the Bulls are 5-5.


I know I've really been sounding negative for a while here, our 5 wins were against New Orleans, Phoenix, New York, Washington, and Cleveland. The only surprise was New Orleans. I believe we're going to win 3 of our next 5. Not because we've become a strong team, but because if we can't beat NY, Atlanta, and Washington we should all retire.

I do think we're an improved ballclub, but 5-5 through this stretch is not the best indicator of our improvement. The fact that we've had more shots than our opponent in most games since the trade (last night we did not....), the fact that we've reduced the amount of points other teams score on us (I'm just guessing, but since the trade we've got to have been one of the better defensive teams in the league), the fact that we've had the lead in the fourth quarter in almost every game since the trade, and the fact that we've been doing all this while battling injury and internal discord are all better reasons to be looking for an improved record in the future.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been saying this for quite a while now. But people would rather propose trades that arent gonna happen or discuss why Jamal is the second AntiChrist. Its funny because some of you all care more about promoting your own favorite player rather than winning. The samething you criticize the players for.


Yeah, 5-5 over our last ten games is better than we're used to. However, (and I was hoping I wouldn't have to mention this, but the "I told you so" post forced my hand) out of 15 Eastern Conference teams, 10 of them sport records of 5-5 or better for their most recent 10 spot. Philly, Washington, Orlando, Cleveland and Atlanta are the only East Coast teams who have worse records than ours over a ten game span. So in reality, a 5-5 record ain't all that great...unless of course you're a starving man looking for scraps.


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> BTW, you may find this hard to believe (I know I did) but since Christmas the Bulls are 5-5.


hard enough to doublecheck it... :laugh:
5-5 isn't that bad. OTOH we did lose home games against teams like the heat and celtics. those are must-wins if you're still hoping to contend for a playoff spot (and I still feel we should cuz not contending for the playoffs in the east means you're really, really terrible)


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

This seems to be the story for the Bulls these days.

We are alwasy up at halftime...sometimes by double digits....no matter who we are playing. The problem is that we have trouble adjusting. Because the other team comes out in the second half and with better D and a different style of play. Skiles need to tell these guys that a full game is 4 quarters, not 2. 


Anyways...good win tonight...we almost blew it again. But Eddy....14 ft attempts


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, 5-5 over our last ten games is better than we're used to. However, (and I was hoping I wouldn't have to mention this, but the "I told you so" post forced my hand) out of 15 Eastern Conference teams, 10 of them sport records of 5-5 or better for their most recent 10 spot. Philly, Washington, Orlando, Cleveland and Atlanta are the only East Coast teams who have worse records than ours over a ten game span. So in reality, a 5-5 record ain't all that great...unless of course you're a starving man looking for scraps.





The bulls are starving for scraps. You guys dont know what you want. The team loses for the most part and they finally play semi-decent ball and nobody notices because they are too busy with their hidden agendas of either bashing their team, or trying to prove that their player is the best player on what has been up until recently a terrible team.


----------

